# Possible bulging eye.



## katiealward (May 22, 2017)

I need some help from someone who has been through this or may know for sure what is going on with my fish. I don't know specific species but he/she is African cichlid. His/her eyes are very swollen and cloudy. we are at day ten of illness treatment has made one eye much better but the other eye is pretty bad. it looks as though it could come off if treatment doesn't begin to help. please any advise would be great. I have had tank for 4-5 years now this is my hobby and I really would love to help my poor baby.


----------

